# Cala Santanyi, Mallorca



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.....:vik:
Da wir unseren Sommerurlaug in Carla Santanyi verbringen, wollte ich fragen ob, wo, wie und auf was man dort angeln kann.;+
Ich bin im Besitz einer Spinnrute WG 5-25g und einer Grundrute WG 30-60g
Danke schon mal im Vorauß!


----------



## dodo12 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

Also, ich kenne den Ort nicht, war aber auch schon öfters auf Mallorca ngeln! 
Du kannst am besten in den Häfen oder von Felsen aus mit Schwimmbrot auf Meeräschen gehen. Ich meine mit Wasserkugel usw.


----------



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

Ah ja davon habe ich schon gehört...
Welche Hakengröße würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Tobi94 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

keine Antworten mehr???


----------



## floxfisch (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> keine Antworten mehr???



Schau doch mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135459

oder hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139230

und ganz wichtig auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26591

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Tobi94 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

Danke hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

*push*

Ich bin ab 17.06. dort und freue mich über Tipps. Habe eine Angelizenz und eine Angel bis 120 g Wurfgewicht mit.


----------



## Mett (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*



Ruhrpott77 schrieb:


> *push*
> 
> Ich bin ab 17.06. dort und freue mich über Tipps. Habe eine Angelizenz und eine Angel bis 120 g Wurfgewicht mit.




Wenn es um Grundlegendes geht würde ich hier mal durchstöbern:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139230

Zu dem Gebiet selber kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

Leider nix gefangen, weil Köder immer abgefressen wurden. Hab sämtliche Hakengrößen probiert. 

Aber was gelernt:
Die kleinen Garnelen zum Angeln gibt es im Supermarkt auf Nachfrage.


----------



## Ellerkalle (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Cala Santanyi, Mallorca*

Hallo Zusammen,
  ich bin ab 29.7 vor Ort - nix gefangen und Köder immer abgefressen klingt nicht gut.
  Ich habe schon mal Bait Elastic Band besorgt um Köder etwas fester zu befestigen. 
  Ich wollte aber auch mein Glück mit Wobblern versuchen. Hat denn noch irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln auf der Ecke? Leider ist das was ich gefunden habe eher dünne.


----------

